# Weakling looking to change. . .



## TapRackBang (Jul 15, 2003)

Hello all, new to the forum. . .

I've been browsing the forum for a week or so now and have found some great information.  Looking forward to learning more.

I'm a 33 year old male, 6'4", 204 lbs., and in my estimation a weakling.  The only lifting I've done was in high school and for a short time during my college days.  The lifting I did mostly targeted my legs (especially my calves).  For some reason I had this burning desire to be able to dunk a basketball  .  While lifting in college, I now believe I was overtraining and not eating correctly.  Lack of results turned me off on the entire thing and I assumed I just didn't have the genes to add muscle.

I recently lost around 25 lbs. through dieting and mild cardio excercise.  I feel much better, but I'd like to make even more serious changes (i.e. add muscle).  I'd still like to lose another 5-10 lbs. of fat.  

My goals are to add muscle mass and increase my upper body strength.  At this point I'd be lucky to bench 150.  My shoulders, back, arms and chest all need some serious work.  

I've got a bench and an Olympic 300 lb. set on the way and have access to about any type of machine and a full set of dumbells through my employer's fitness center.

I'll have plenty of questions for you who are in the know as I start this process. . .  Good to be here. 

TapRackBang!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 15, 2003)

Welcome to IM!!

And welcome back!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 15, 2003)

Hey and welcome


----------



## Arnold (Jul 15, 2003)

TapRackBang welcome to IM!


----------

